# korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern



## fingers (11. Dezember 2005)

bin durch die zeitschrift "fischer-magazin" auf das korneuburger revier 1/2c spillern, gestoßen !! wollte wissen -
1. wie das revier ist 
2. wie nachts die erfolgsbilanz bei dem kraftwerk greifenstein ist |kopfkrat 

könnt ihr mir darüber informationen geben ?

dürfte auch günstig sein: ca. 220 € inkl. nachtfischen


----------



## Peda (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hallo "fingers"!
Ich hab den Artikel auch gelesen.(so wie viele andere Fischer vermutlich auch). Wenn man den Artikel so liest, möchte man meinen, das das ein "Wunderrevier" ist, von dem alle Fischer träumen. Ich kenn zwar Spillern 1/2c nicht, dafür aber einige andere Donaureviere. und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so viel anders ist. Es stimmt schon, in der Donau sind echt große Fische zu holen, und ich selbst fische nirgendwo lieber. Aber vielleicht gerade deswegen, weils nicht so einfach ist. Wenn Du Donau-Neuling bist, wirds sicher dauern, bis Du erfolgreich bist, auch in Spillern 1/2c, aber wenn Du´s heraußen hast, wird´s Dir bestimmt gefallen. Dass Nachtfischen erlaubt ist, ist aber sicher ein großes Plus, ich fische in einem Nationalparkrevier, da ist Nachtfischen leider verboten, frag mich nicht warum, mir passt es auch nicht. Übrigens, am gegenüberliegenden Ufer von Spillern (Kritzendorf, Höflein,...) kann man sich die Lizenz ebenfalls besorgen. Infos unter www.spofi.at. Das Ufer dort ist reicher strukturiert (Buchten, Buhnen, Schotterbänke,...), gefällt mir persönlich besser, allerdings ist der Kraftwerksbereich nicht mehr dabei.
Petri Heil wünsch ich Dir jedenfalls.


----------



## rob (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

na martin!willst du nächstes jahr nicht mehr mit uns in aw fischen!?:q
sehe es genau wie peda,da aber martin fingers eh ein eingefleischter donaufischer ist,wird er dort auch seine zander und karpfen fangen:m
war auch schon mal einen tag dort fischen.gleich uner den turbinen.buhhh da brauchst du meeresausrüsstung
das spofirevier kenn ich auch.bin ja selber mitglied in diesem verein.eventuell werd ich mir das mal nehmen.
aber die auchau ist für nächstes jahr neben aw fix.
lg rob


----------



## fingers (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

das mit dem spillern revier war nur interesse halber, dachte, dass petrijünger  aus wien oder umgebung eher dieses gewässer vorziehen, (is nicht so weit weg). werd mich einmal infomieren, danke peda.
mit dem donau-fischen kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus, da ich die karte in aw habe, höchstwarscheinlich auch 2006|kopfkrat !

also kann man das ganze mehr oder weniger vergessen, so toll wie aw is nit |supergri ? und außerdem eine "meeresausrüstung" hab ich nicht.

p.s.: rob, wie siehts momentan mit zander aus ? komm monentan nicht zum fischen, leider #q . hab leider mein boot auch schon zuhause um es wieder in schuss zu bringen, aber wird demnächst fertig :m


----------



## Soxl (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hoi,

kein Zweifel, die Revierbeschreibung im "Fischermagazin" war ein wenig sehr schmeichelhaft... Wie so viele Donaureviere ist auch dieses nicht einfach zu befischen, hat aber bestimmt Potenzial (auch für wirklich kapitale Fänge). 

Im Stauraum gibt's Friedfische in Massen (Barben, Brachsen, Nasen, Rußnasen... auch Karpfen), Raubfische sind m. M. nach eher dünn gesät, am ehesten Welse. Auf Karpfen braucht man allerdings Zeit, Geduld (eher mehr als weniger),  Energie und eine Menge Futter - dann kracht's ab und an auch  

Der Abflussraum ist eher für die Raubfischjagd "prädistiniert" --> Zander, Schied, Wels, ab und an auch Forellen (!), Aalrutten... Wie Rob schon erwähnte ist eher schweres Gerät angesagt, schwere Brandungsruten o. Ä. sind zum Grundangeln gerade recht. Beim Spinnen auf Zander & Co. ist ein WG von 80 gr. aufwärts gerade recht, Bleiköpfe ab 30 gr für GuFis der 12 cm-Klasse die untere Grenze. Die Strömungsgeschwidigkeit lässt wenige hundert Meter unterhalb der Turbinen stark nach (Uferknick deutlich sichtbar), wer's also gern "ruhiger" hat :m       



> ...so toll wie aw is nit?


Äähm, könnte zumindest landschaftlich kaum unterschiedlicher sein. Das Spillerner Revier gehört für mich nicht unbedingt zu den "reizvollen", was den Naturaspekt angeht |supergri Den Fischen ist das aber egal, die gibt's dort trotzdem...

@ Peda, zu Klosterneuburg:


> Das Ufer dort ist reicher strukturiert (Buchten, Buhnen, Schotterbänke,...), gefällt mir persönlich besser, allerdings ist der Kraftwerksbereich nicht mehr dabei.


...und das Nachtfischen auch nicht   Sonst hätt' mich das Revier auch sehr interessiert.

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## rob (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*



			
				Soxl schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das Nachtfischen auch nicht   Sonst hätt' mich das Revier auch sehr interessiert.
> 
> Gruß, Soxl


eben soxl eben!genau deswegen hab ich es mir im letzten jahr nicht genommen!
wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir aus???wirst du und michi dir wieder die karte in aw nehmen?!!

wäre sehr nett....und überhaupt!!!:r will die längste zeit schon mit dir in kontakt treten...bist aber schwerer zu erreichen als der bundespräsident
melden sie sich bitte einmal der herr:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Fabio (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Ich hab in Aw Bisher nur Tageskarten gehabt, die ich mir vor Ort bei einem dort ansässigen alten Herrn gekauft habe. Wo kann ich denn bitte die Jahreskarten erhalten? lg Fabio


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

servus fabio!
leider macht das der gute hr torwartel nicht mehr.ist quasi in pensi...
bestellen kannst du hier:  http://www.grafenegg.at/forst.htm
lg rob


----------



## Fabio (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Danke Rob werd ich mir mal gleich ansehen.


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

gerne#h


----------



## Andi_330ci (12. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

werde mir nächste Woche die Karte für das Donaureveir in Spillern holen und den Eisvogelteich!


Wie sieht es beim Donaurevier Spillern eigentlich mit Zufahrtsmöglichkeiten zum Wasser mit dem Auto aus??? 

Kann man da bis zur Donau fahren oder muss man dort wo der Schranken nach dem Kreisverkehr ist stehen bleiben und die 5 km bis zum Kraftwerk nach hinten latschen???


----------



## Zander01 (12. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Du kannst etweder zu Fuß latschen und bei der Hälfte eingehen oder du fährst mit dem Auto....

Ich hatte mal das Revier und ich habe eine Zufahrtskarte bekommen. (Vom ÖSFV). Die gibst du hinter die Windschutzscheibe.

Zum fischen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich dort sehr viele Barben gefangen habe auch Brachsen waren oft am Haken.
Raubfische muss man genau und gezielt befischen.

Nimm dir schon mal schweres Gerät mit, man glaubt es kaum aber im Staubereich ist die Strömung am Grund stärker als auf der Oberfläche. 80g + sind angesagt.

Im Sommer würde ich am Abend aufs fischen verzichten - Milliarden von Turbogelsen werden dich bis aufs Blut reizen (oder halt so lange du noch Blut hast). 

Gruß Franz


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Dh dort wo der Schranken ist nach dem Kreisverkehr bei der Autobahnabfahrt kann man durchfahren??

Hast du schon mal Spinnen probiert auf Räuber???

Wo geht es eigentlich gut auf Karpfen im Donaurevier?? Schätze mal eher im aufgestauten Bereich?!?!? Oder??


----------



## Zander01 (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Ja du kannst wenn der Schranken offen ist - einfach durchfahren, wenn du den Zufahrtschein hast.
Sollte der Schranken zu sein, dann kann man dort anläuten (Knopf), es meldet sich jemand und wenn du sagst das du einen Zufahrtsschein hast und angeln gehen möchtest dann macht er dir den Schranken auf.

Ich war oft mit dem Spinner dort unterwegs, im Staubereich geht das ja noch problemlos. Nach dem Kraftwerk sind schwere Spinner bzw. Gummifische angesagt. Man fängt dort so ziemlich alles mit dem Spinner, Barsche, Zander, Hecht,...

Im Staubereich ist es gut auf Karpfen zu angeln, man fängt aber erst 10 Barben oder Brachsen und dann erst einen Karpfen.
Ohne Futterkorb wird es mit der Zeit ein wenig fad.
Normal anzufüttern ist sinnlos, da nach 5 Min. dein Futter, sehr fein durch die Turbinen gehäxelt wird.

Ich habe meine Montage immer so aufgebaut:
Auf die Hauptschnur, einen Stopper gezogen, dann ein Krallenblei , eine kleine Perle, den Futterkorb, wieder eine kleine Perle und dann das Ganze auf einen Wirbel gebunden. Vorfach kannst bei 28 -30 cm Länge belassen. Haken sind eigentlich wurscht wie groß. Ich habe immer Größe 4 oder 6 verwendet. Wenns losgeht und unsere Freunde hunger haben, dann kannst sogar einen Wallerhaken mit einer Made bestücken und die beißen immer noch.


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht!

Dh mit net Winklepicker auf Karpfen oder mit ner leichten Match kann man das ziemlich vergessen, oder??

Bin normal immer mit ner Boiliemontage (Helicopter) auf Karpfen gegangen und als Köder ein Frolic am Haar, war wiegesagt immer in den Teichen. In der Strömung bin ich noch nie auf Karpfen gegangen! Aber so wie du das beschreibst ist das ja mal etwas anderes!

Das mit dem Spinfischen klingt ja mal sehr gut!!! Darf man dort eigentlich die ganze Jahreszeit Spinfischen oder ist das zeitlich begrenzt??? 

Bekomme ich den Zufahrtsschein dann beim Sportfischereiverein wenn ich mir die Karte abhole???

Ruf heute mal beim OSFV an und hoff dass ich mir am Di dann die Karte abholen kann, haben nämlich so schei** Öffnungszeiten immern nur DI und Do von 9 bis 13 Uhr oder so ....

Das wär ja was wenn ich dann am Sa oder So schon fischen könnte


----------



## Zander01 (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Winkelpicker oder Match ist in diesem Revier total überfordert, wenn dann eine starke Feeder.

Wie die Regeln beim Spinnfischen jetzt sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich hatte die Karte vor ca. 5 Jahren.

Den Zufahrtsschein bekommst du beim ÖSFV, frag aber vorher nochmals nach.

Wenn du am WE fischen gehst dann berichte bitte anschließend hier im Board. bin schon gespannt ob du den einen oder anderen für einen Landgang überreden kannst.


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Wenn ich am WE gehe, werde ich ausführlichst berichten!

Hast du es mit Köderfisch auch schon probiert auf Räuber im aufgestauten Bereich??

Kann man dort ne Posenmontage verwenden oder ist ne Grundmontage besser?? Da im Staubereich die Strömung eh nicht so stark sein sollte könnte ja ne Posenmontage eh gehen oder nicht?!?!?!


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hebe gerade beim ÖSFV angerufen, am Do hol ich mir FIX die Karte und den Zufahrtsschein!! :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Wer von hier fischt eigentlich noch im Donaurevier Greifenstein??? Vielleicht lerne ich ja dann den einen oder anderen oder andere kennen #6


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Servus Andi und Wilkommen im Board!
Ich hatte zwei Jahre die Karte Donau Greifenstein.
Du kannst das ganze Jahr über Spinnfischen.
Mittlerweile kenne ich im Abflussbereich jeden Stein und jedes Loch|uhoh:! Wenn du möchtest kann ich dich mal einweisen#6.
Im Staubereich mit Pose ist eher nicht der Fall, da mußt du schon 500 Meter Flussaufwerts greun#d.
Da ist die Strömung von den Turbinen nicht mehr so zu spüren.
Unter 100gr. im (Staubereich) bleibt dir nichts liegen|uhoh:.
Wenn du noch mehr fragen hast sag mir bescheid....
Franz hat eh schon das meiste berichtet#6!


----------



## fingers (13. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

*hi andi, wilkommen im board !*

*@gregor: was bedeutet "greun"#c , kommt das aus stockerau #6 !*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## Andi_330ci (14. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hallo!

Dachte mir im aufgestauten Bereich ist die Strömung etwas geringer bzw sehr gering..... ok, ist sicher wiederum abhängig davon wieviel die Säcke das wehr aufmachen.....

Gehts mit der Spinrute gut auf Räuber???


----------



## Zander01 (14. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Ich würde dir eine sehr starke Spinnrute empfehlen.
Auch gebe ich dir den Rat, mit der Strömung zu spinnen.
Aufpassen musst du nur wegen den Steinen am Grund.
Welche Spinner bei mir gut gegangen sind, waren : Mepps mit langer-schmaler Schaufel, Libellen und kleine schmale Wobbler (sinkend) mit kleinem Spinnerblatt vorgeschaltet <- Denn habe ich mir selber gebaut. Aber auch Gummifische gehen gut.

MaHaTawaNa hatte die Karte 2 Jahre und man sieht, was zwei Jahre Spinnfischen anrichten können.... (Oberarmdurchmesser)

@Gregor: Ich hoffe du verstehst Spass!?


----------



## Soxl (14. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hoi Andi,

hast Dich für ein wirklich interessantes Revier entschieden, Gratulation #6 

Franz und Gregor haben schon ein paar Tips losgelassen, dennoch auch von mir ein paar Zeilen...



> Dachte mir im aufgestauten Bereich ist die Strömung etwas geringer bzw sehr gering..... ok, ist sicher wiederum abhängig davon wieviel die Säcke das wehr aufmachen.....


So is' es, je mehr Turbinen laufen, desto mehr Sogwirkung entsteht klarerweise im Stauraum. Die Wirkung lässt logischerweise nach, je weiter Du stromauf wanderst... 

Würd's oben auf Karpfen und bei Interesse auf Wels probieren. Wunder würd' ich mir keine erwarten (eher Barben, Brachsen, Russnasen...), dennoch sind auch wahre Sternstunden möglich, Ausnahmefische nicht ausgeschlossen - auf jeden Fall Geduld, Energie und Futter mitbringen  



> Gehts mit der Spinrute gut auf Räuber???


Jau, manchmal... Kräftigeres Gerät (Wg. 80 gr. aufwärts), Shads od. Twister mit schweren Bleiköpfen war auf Zander im Turbinenschusswasser meine erste Wahl. Da unten lauern allerdings auf jedem Meter mehrere Hängerfallen, also ausreichend Köder mitnehmen, und möglichst günstig kaufen |supergri  Weiss aber auch von Kollegen, die gerne mit dem Spinner unterwegs waren, und dabei sogar die eine oder andere Forelle ersponnen haben. 

Tip, sowohl oben als auch unten: Fische sind nicht ausschließlich in der Nähe der Staumauer - scheu' Dich nicht ein Streckerl zu latschen, lohnt sich manchmal |rolleyes 

Gruß, Soxl

PS --> @ Gregor: Bist Du wieder im Spillerner Revier unterwegs?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (14. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Martin:q#6... ich sag nichts dazu!

Franz mein Oberarmdurchmesser beträgt 48cm, 10 Jahre Training|uhoh:, natürlich versteh ich Spaß#6:q. Ich hatte auch im Abflussbereich schon mal einen Waller gedrillt und da braucht man solche Astl'n:q|rolleyes....


Servas Chris#h!
Schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört, wie geht's euch beiden?
Eine Überlegung wäre es wert wieder die Karte zu nehmen in Greifenstein da es ein gutes Spinnrevier ist und auch nicht so teuer....
Ich bin wieder in meinen Lieblingsrevier AW unterwegs:k, hätte mir fast für dieses Jahr eine Karte in nähe Stockerau auf einen Schottergrube gekauft.
Aber an einen Teich ist es was ganz anderes und AW ist es doch Natur pur|rolleyes.
Wo habt Ihr euch die Karte genommen für die heurige Saison?
Liebe Grüße, Gregor!


----------



## Andi_330ci (15. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hab mit gestern mit dem Rad das Revier mal angesehen!
Also im aufgestauten Bereich war genau nuss Strömung, zumindest an der Oberfläche! Da hätte man sogar mit der Match und Pose gehen können gestern!#6  

Hoff meine Karte kommt heute mit der Post dann kann ich morgen schon gehen oder heute noch, wenn net dann geh ich erst am Sa!


----------



## rob (15. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

servas gregor!!
na das freut mich das du dir die karte wieder bei uns genommen hast.
geht schon los mit dem fischen!!!
hoff wir sehen uns bald am wasser und dir und familie geht es gut!!bis dann:m

@soxl: morgen geht die fliegensaison los!
ich hab nicht auf dich vergessen nur am we nie zeit gehabt.war immer was los...kannst du auch mal an einem freitag gehen?...
lg rob


----------



## Soxl (15. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hoi,

glatt vergessen... Wenn man mit 'ner Bolorute gut umgehen kann, is' das im Stauraum auch kein Fehler  

@ Gregor
Danke der Nachfrage, uns geht's sehr gut! Hoff' bei Dir liegt auch alles im grünen Bereich?    

Das Spillerner Revier is' immer eine Überlegung wert, da hast völlig recht... Da ich heuer sowas wie eine Flifi-Karriere q ) starten möchte, hab' ich ausnahmsweise mal keine Donau-Jahreskarte (weder Spillern, noch AW...). Stattdessen hab' ich mir die "Generale" beim Spofi gegönnt, das kombiniert zwei nette Tümpel mit einigen Fliegenbächen ganz brauchbar (hoffe ich jedenfalls). 

@ Rob
Weiss ich doch, dass Du auf mich ned vergisst |supergri   Irgendein Freitag wird sich schon mal locker machen lassen. Wenn nix schief läuft, sollte ich auch einen Spofi-Kollegen demnächst mal begleiten dürfen, und Ende dieses Monats geht's mal zum Wurfkurs |rolleyes  Bin schon gespannt, wie ich mich dort so anstelle :q 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*



rob schrieb:


> servas gregor!!
> na das freut mich das du dir die karte wieder bei uns genommen hast.
> geht schon los mit dem fischen!!!
> hoff wir sehen uns bald am wasser und dir und familie geht es gut!!bis dann:m
> ...


----------



## Soxl (16. März 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hoi Gregor,

da is' Dir aber ein süßer Fratz an den Haken gegangen :q  Wünsch' natürlich Deiner Familie auch alles Gute und Liebe, und vor allem Gesundheit  

Sollte ich tatsächlich was mit der Fliege erwischen wird das natürlich hier gepostet, und wenn's 'ne Kampflaube ist - allerdings stehen am Beginn vermutlich die Chancen am besten auf ein Eichhörnchen |supergri 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Andi_330ci (12. April 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Hochschieb :q :q 

Hab gestern meinen ersten gscheiten Fisch im aufgestauten Bereich von Greifenstein gefangen! 

Eine Brachse mit 58 cm  :vik: :vik: :vik: schnappte sich mein Frolic Ringerl welches ich am Haar mit Futterspirale servierte!! 

2 weitere Bisse habe ich verschlagen #q 


Heut geh ich wieder, vielleicht wirds dann ein Karpfen #6


----------



## rob (12. April 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

petri andi zum klodeckel:q
wünsch dir noch viel glück die nächsten tage.der karpfen kommt bestimmt:m
lg rob


----------



## Andi_330ci (13. April 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Danke


----------



## richard (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Servus Andi!

Und wie ist es Dir dieses Jahr im neuen Revier ergangen? Kannst einen Lagebericht geben?

Neugierig
Ritschie


----------



## Andi_330ci (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Seas!

Hab vorigen Freitag einen Karpfen mit 13.5 kg und 82 cm mit DAM Doggy Boilies gefangen!!

Das ist das Revier: http://www.oes-fv.at/2c_donau.htm

So wiehts Landschaftlich jetzt aus:


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

petri zu dem schönen herbsgöben.m
jööö die arosa sieht mir auch immer beim karpfenfischen zu...nur etwas weiter stromauf:q
lg rob


----------



## Andi_330ci (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Morgen ists wieder soweit!!

Werde jetzt mal Scopex Boilies und die Doggy von Dam wieder nehmen, mal schauen was geht!!

Welche Geschmacksrichtung fischt du an der Donau im Winter und wenns kalt ist??

Hab mir sagen lassen von wen dass fischig - stinkig ( heilbutt boilies oder danex pellets) im sommer besser sind und süsse boilies (scopex und die Doggy (hundefutter)) generell im Winter gut sind!


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

servus!
ich fisch im winter eigentlich huptsächlich auf hecht,zander und aalrutten.karpfen ist mir bei diesen temperaturen zu mühsam.beisst seeehr schlecht.da fang ich lieber einen auf zufall beim feedern mit wurm.
wenn ich aber jetzt mit boilies auf göbe gehen würde, würde ich nur 6 mm kugeln nehmen...also die kleinen und nur wenig füttern.
denke der geschmak ist nicht sooo wichtig...hauptsache du hast keine öligen kugeln und dips.die geben im kalten wasser so gut wie keine aromastoffe ab.
alkobasis ist jetzt am besten.
lg rob


----------



## Andi_330ci (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Naja, Hecht gibts bei uns herunten glaube ich keinen, Zander, naja, ich sag jetzt nix dazu, des überlass ich lieber anderen die es können und nicht bei jedem 2.ten Wurf nen Hänger haben 

werd vielleicht mit der Spinrute mal im aufgestauten Bereich etwas herumprobieren....


----------



## fingers (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

*@ andi 330ci !*

*super fang, schöne fotos #6*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## Andi_330ci (5. November 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Ich hab seit gestern wieder ein UPDATE aus Spillern:

15.5 kg zeigte die Waage an und 93 cm das Massbandl  somit ein neuer PB :vik:














Ne ziemlich blade Barbe hat dann noch auf der 2.ten Rute mein Scopex Boilie inhaliert:


----------



## Soxl (5. November 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Sers Andi,

ich hab' geahnt, wenn Du dort am Stau hartnäckig bleibst, zahlt sich das irgendwann auch aus 

Echt goile Fische, Petri Heil !!!

Bleib' draußen, so lange Du kannst - JETZT ist dort die beste Zeit des Jahres bis etwa zu den ersten heftigeren Nachtfrösten... Ich hoff', Du läßt uns heuer noch Bilder sehen von einigen Schneekarpfen  #6

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Andi_330ci (5. November 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

Ein Karpfenfoto mit schneelandschaft wär geil!!

Ich brauch mal wen zum fotographieren mit, das mitn Handy ist a schaß!! |uhoh:#q#q


----------



## fingers (5. November 2007)

*AW: korneuburg-revier 1/2c spillern*

_*dere andi 330ci !*_
_*schöne fotos von den gelben #6 !*_

_*p.s.: nimm eine kamera mit fernbedienung *_

_*fingers gruß*_


----------

